# My poor piggies



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

My first pets I got when I moved to Jersey were 2 guinea pigs, Dexter (Rex) and Logan (Aby) I love them to pieces however they are so nervous, both just over 1 year old and I dont have the time to give them the handling they need to overcome their skittishness (i know, not a word!)

Im considering giving them up to a home that can give them more attention that they deserve. As now we have the puppy they are getting less and less, they still get the best care, but handling has come to a standstill! 

Being in Jersey my options for re-homing them are limited, and I dont want to just put them in the animal shelter for adoption! But I do feel they need a more loving and consistent environment to live in. They're gorgeous and noisy little things. Anyone in Jersey here? maybe a guinea pig fanatic? Or any advice for me?


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

The only thing I have to say is that if they are getting the best care in terms of cleaning, proper diet, a run outside, lots of hay and they have each other then I wouldn't worry about rehoming (unless you want to as you don't want to look after them any more)

I assume they don't need grooming (short hair) and you examine them for things like skin issues?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Admin and a few people on here are from Jersey so if you really feel you need to rehome them someone on there might be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## BellaBeans (Aug 18, 2011)

Guinea pigs bond the same way humans do, so if you were keeping one on its own that was getting no attention then this would be a problem, but as they have each other and you say they get the best care, then they're probably perfectly happy to live without being handled


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

some piggies are just nervous. Do you talk to them when you feed them and clean them etc? just handle them for 5 mins a day and slowly build the time up.

Ive got some that just dont like it and others that would happily spend all day being cuddles, personalities are different just like every human or animal


----------

